# Alias MobileMe



## ET80 (7 Août 2010)

Peut on envoyer des mails avec les alias des comptes MobileMe sur iPad?

En effet, j'aimerai envoyer un mail a partir de l'une d'elle, mais dans le choix de l'expéditeur il n'y a que le compte principale, et je ne peut pas ajouter les comptes alias dans Préférences/mails. 

Quelqu'un peut m'aider?


----------



## Gwen (8 Août 2010)

ET bien non, je trouve cela bien dommage également


----------



## 5f7a38d9babad51f (8 Août 2010)

Non ce n'est pas possible mais tu peux créer un adresse gmail (alias illimités) puis l'ajouter dans MobileMe avec la nouvelle version ...


----------



## ET80 (8 Août 2010)

Merci ... Bah c'est dommage =/ sur iPhone cela ne m'avait jamais trop déranger, mais l'iPad se veut une parfaite machine pour les mails ... et n'incorpore même pas les fonctions des services d'Apple. 

J'espère que cela soit revu


----------



## Toximityx (8 Août 2010)

Ce souci ne devrait plus d'être d'actualité dans quelque temps, la iOS 4.0 sur iPhone permet les alias donc sur iPad (fin de l'année) celui-ci devrait disparaitre avec la Màj


----------

